# Backup motor.



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Bought this last year for a backup for the bobcat walkbehind.









Its electric, and pull start.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

What's a bobcat walk behind? Same outfit that makes skid steers?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I think so. They where bunton/ textron then bunton/ bobcat with a few Ferris parts, and now I think just bobcat.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Is that yours Walt? Still wondering where the seat is. Where's the seat? (laughing)


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That's a beast Walt! Don't need a seat, just throw a lazyboy recliner in the front of that trailer and hook that trailer to the back of the mower and your good to go!


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

that is a beast....looks alot like a ransomes I had once, but it had a kohler engine


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Bet that's handy in those hard to get places.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Yes sir I think ransomes, and bobcat where affiliated at one time. I use it for inclines, and steep terrain. It will cut tall thick grass the same as if it was short. If stumps, or anything gets in the path, and I dont see them it pretty much obliterates what ever goes under it. Mind you I dont run over stuff on purpose but ××it happens somtimes.


----------

